# Low light floating plants



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

Im looking for some low light flowting plants,

I want a plant that will just grow out from the top of my aquarium and just grow on to a canopy type thing.

Also looking for Floating plants the have the greatest benifits to water quality.

Dont know much abt plants so, if its a newb question- Its still a question


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Limnobium Laevigatum (Amazon Frogbit) is a really good floater, easy to grow and will develop quite long roots, if you dont want the long root look just simply trim them every now and then to an inch. And their excellent for helping chomping up those Nitrates too. Provides nice cover for the fish too...


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Murphy18 said:


> Limnobium Laevigatum (Amazon Frogbit) is a really good floater, easy to grow and will develop quite long roots, if you dont want the long root look just simply trim them every now and then to an inch. And their excellent for helping chomping up those Nitrates too. Provides nice cover for the fish too...


Ditto. If you want, I can send you some duckweed for free. I cant stop that from taking over my tank if I had to. Nasty nasty nasty nasty stuff.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Water sprites ( Ceratopteris Thalictroides) are good. I had some of that and at one point it had stalks growing a foot out of my tank. It grows realatively fast too. I have some now but I planted it in the substrate this time. Main reason I dont float it is it traps alot of debris when floating just something to keep in mind. OH yeah lilly pads are another good choice, some even flower.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Any aquatic plant will improve water quality, and the faster they grow, the faster they will suck up nitrates.

I personally like 'giant duckweed', or _Phyllanthus fluitans_.

They will both grow in lower light, and will grow very quickly. Both natural floaters


----------

